# Game 2: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns | PHX Leads 1-0



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why cant we use Shammond again?? My mind need refreshing. Im ean we picked up Shammond and McKie for their veteran leadership so why didnt Phil play them?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Why cant we use Shammond again?? My mind need refreshing.


I was wondering the same thing. Don't get why Phil doesn't use him instead of Smush. Smush is absolutely done, and is just hurting our team being on the floor for a minute.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah, I thought about it yesterday and wonder why Phil stop using him, just give him a try and leave Smush right where he is: the bench


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I like how all we are hoping for is a repeat of last years game 2.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> I like how all we are hoping for is a repeat of last years game 2.


What more is there to hope for? =P


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if Kwame Brown could only finish around the ****ing hoop


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

As long as the offensive foul doesn't exceed two, I won't explode.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

if we can stick to the freakin gameplan for 48 minutes, we have a great shot. pound it inside, find kobe off of cuts, make their little guys play defense. barbosa won't score as much if we post his little punk *** up and make them take it out of bounds. we came to phoenix to get one out of two, and we can still do it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> I like how all we are hoping for is a repeat of last years game 2.


and game 3 and game 4.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I think they pulled a great gameplan in the first game, Kobe striked and was accurate everytime he shot in the first half, id like to see the same type of ball game, only this time id like to see Kobe, react more differently therefore know the difference between when to pass and when to score.


People keep saying "who should he pass it to?" but id rather see the whole team get involved and miss some shots rather than watch one man miss 10 out of 11 shots in a stretch of a game, its not what playoff basketball is supposed to be. He simply played too much one on one in the second half.



I believe in Kobe's heart and passion for winning, but he has to understand he cant do it alone with Phoenix, so team effort and effective ball distribution is a must, and Kwame, please finish every shot down low with force, I dont want to see missed opportunities to score simply because you failed dunk the ball, same goes to Lamar just please abuse Marion, like seriously and habitually abuse him, the guy clearly cannot contain you, bring your swagger on and treat him like your b*tch, please take advantage of this opportunity.



The Suns arent built for grind it out feed the post offense, so take them out of their rhythm and avoid taking perimeter shots if necessary. Drive, isolate them to score in the post, feed some players DL for a higher percentage shot.


Lastly, defense. Again almost everyone here was shocked and pleased when they held the Suns to 39 points in the 1st half, but please dont lose your focus, stop the ball first by clogging the mid range before worrying whose hands it will end up to. Down low, size is not an issue with the Lakers, they have the length, strength to get position so use them and just play a little bit smarter, also dont worry and gripe about the floppers, they will most likely play that game throughout the entire series doing, so it will only take you out of sync, again stay focused and and be prepared on the next play. 


Restore my belief and win game 2!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I had a dream that the Lakers won this game, 133-125.
The first game, I had a dream that lakers lost ,95-90, so it was close.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm preparing for the worst...that way I can't be disappointed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

K-DoS sums it up nicely. Win and we have a great shot at this series taking it back to Staples. And here is a little pump up tune for Game 2.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> K-DoS sums it up nicely. Win and we have a great shot at this series taking it back to Staples. And here is a little pump up tune for Game 2.


Im doing a little toe taping.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We need this game reallllllly bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice tune to the thread...come on Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

My opinion tonights game is the series. Lakers don't win tonight, they have no chance at winning the series. (They hard hardly any chance in the first place, but a loss here to me means nothing at all).

Keys to winning:

Better substitutions by Phil Jackson. Examples: Ronny over Cook, Ronny over Kwame if he is playing like he did in game one, Sasha over Smush if coming off the bench when Farmar goes out

Kobe taking better shot attempts and driving to the rack more. Bell is a great flopper. One of the best, but when Kobe runs a fast break and takes the wing inside Bell rarely even stays in front of him. And normally they end up fouling Kobe and he gets to freebies. And for the love of GOD, if your missing everything try passing a little first before missing 11 of the final 12 shots you shoot. 

Kwame needs to get some balls and actually play good defense everyone says he can do. There was no elite defense in game one. And there defiantly wasn't much effort on rebounding. IT seems like when Kwame isn't getting very many touches he doesn't want to "guard" the yard, but bad news.. Your not good enough to pout like Shaq could. Man up, and play some freaking defense and stop crying to Farmar about getting the ball you probably would have dropped anyways. 

LO needs to post up, even if it means playing more PF than normal. And be more aggressive, and more selfish.

The team as a whole limiting there three point attempts.

And of course the most important, play defense for four quarters, not just three.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll try to make a note about how many times kobe gets the ball off of cuts and the percentage he shoots vs. off of iso's. also, lamar's touches and how many times we post barbosa when he's in there w/ nash. I'd keep track of the flops, but i think i'll loose count after the first quarter. 

lakers by 7 :gopray:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think this is necessarily a must-win just yet, but it's obviously a very important game. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hopefully if Luke is having a good game again, he actually see's more crunch time minutes. Another odd coaching choice by Jackson in my opinion.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I don't think this is necessarily a must-win just yet, but it's obviously a very important game.
> 
> Go Lakers!



When the home team has won the first two games in a series, 76 out of 80 times that team has on the series. Which is 95 percent or so. This Lakers team inst good enough to be #77.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> I'll try to make a note about how many times kobe gets the ball off of cuts and the percentage he shoots vs. off of iso's. also, lamar's touches and how many times we post barbosa when he's in there w/ nash. I'd keep track of the flops, but i think i'll loose count after the first quarter.
> 
> lakers by 7 :gopray:


I will be watching these things as well. Run the offense through Lamar in the post and get Kobe baskets off of cuts, running off of double screens, etc. No more of this isolation ****. It will never work against Phoenix and it's the main reason why Kobe turned into a clank artist in the fourth quarter. Easy shots throughout the game = Kobe not getting dog tired in the final quarter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is Phil's idea of making Nash working having Farmar shoot jumpers?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh, no interior defense to start.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wonderful. The refs are calling ticky tack foul calls on the perimeter, but letting everyone play in the paint. This does not play to our advantage. Bad bad defense to start.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's nice that Lamar is hitting jumpers, but why is he even out on the perimeter? This makes no sense to me whatsoever. With this game plan, we're not going to win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame You ******* Just Jump And Block.. And Rebound!!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lol Kobe passes to Odom and he gets rejected by Amare and he passes to Kwame under the basket who can't convert but is bailed out by the refs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame sucks. But Bynum is even more of a liability against Phoenix.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame Misses... then fails to get back on defense and Amare scores... Shocking.. simply shocking.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame ****ing sucks. Bring in Turiaf who at least gives a damn about the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame sucks. But Bynum is even more of a liability against Phoenix.



Well, although I'd normally agree.. I'd be willing to try anything since Amare is having no difficulty in getting wide open baskets vs Kwame right now.

Hell I'd even try Ronny, who plays normally very well vs the suns.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Apparently Phil is senile. The only post matchup we are going to is Kwame ****ing Brown. What sense does that make? Absolutely none. No amount of rings or the Hall of Fame can justify this. Put Lamar in the goddamn post. We're right back to shooting jumpers, playing at their pace, and in return not playing defense. WHY?????


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I must say that our defense is absolutely amazing right now.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kwame is giving us aboslutely nothing right now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I dont know if i could finish this whole game. It would only lead me into killing someone or breaking something.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

a block on barbosa???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Simply awful.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did you see that flop by Barbosa? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Excellent, get that piece of **** flopper out of the game. Nice work.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Guard the ****ing perimeter.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

good thing we're knocking down shots. our defense is just Horrible

yes, worse than normal


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Our defense is way too bad to win a game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lamar is 3/4 and getting to the basket with ease... he should have at least 6 attempts before the quarter is over!!!

All the perimeter shots the Suns were missing in game one they are making now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If it's not Barbosa killing us, it's Bell. If it's not Bell, it's Barbosa.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What about this lineup???????

C: Brown
PF: Odom
SF: Evans
SG: Bryant
PG: Walton

I think Walton will make a great PG anybody else agree?
With Bynum Turiaf Farmer and Parker coming off the bench in the rotation????
With Odom playing some minutes at SF so Bynum and Turiaf can get more minutes at C & PF?????

*
YES I DONT THINK YOU WILL WIN WITHOUT A PG*


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice shot inside by Bynum but we have now answer for Barbosa.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Awful communication on a basic pick and roll from Farmar and Evans. How that happens in the playoffs is just remarkable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Awful communication on a basic pick and roll from Farmar and Evans. How that happens in the playoffs is just remarkable.


It just happened against with Farmar and Odom. What the ****?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It just happened against with Farmar and Odom. What the ****?


We have a team full of morons that can't execute basic fundamentals. We are VERY lucky to only be down six at this point.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bynum sucks balls.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

not sure what the gameplan is in this game, but i don't like it. pick n' rolls for kobe, post up kwame, and have lamar out on the perimeter shooting jumpers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As bad as our defense was (and I don't know how much worse it can get) it's good we're down only 6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, in Game 1, we only allowed 6 threes...in the first quarter, Phoenix has 4.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> By the way, in Game 1, we only allowed 6 threes...in the first quarter, Phoenix has 4.


I don't want to give us credit for only "allowing" 6... they missed shots they usually make.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Bynum sucks balls.



Are you kidding me? He fumbled a horrible pass by Farmar.. When the guy your passing to is a Center, out by the free throw shooting line, and your passing it to his ****ing legs while he is being guarded by two people, chances are he is going to drop it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damn, we would be winning this game if we played some average D.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

****, smush is in


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great Smush Parker AND cook the two softest defenders are out on the floor for the Lakers.. anther mind boggling set of substitutions.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Are you kidding me? He fumbled a horrible pass by Farmar.. When the guy your passing to is a Center, out by the free throw shooting line, and your passing it to his ****ing legs while he is being guarded by two people, chances are he is going to drop it.


Those are the sort of basic fundamentals I'm talking about. I don't care if you are a rookie or not. That is **** you learn in high school.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Are you kidding me? He fumbled a horrible pass by Farmar.. When the guy your passing to is a Center, out by the free throw shooting line, and your passing it to his ****ing legs while he is being guarded by two people, chances are he is going to drop it.


yes and that center you are refering too is Amare's *****.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Right off the bat, Smush ****s up and nobody rotates. Phil has lost it. As we speak, Mo takes yet another idiotic three.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHHAHAHAHA Smush Parker is making Barbosa look like the MVP of the suns out there... Nash who? Hahaha.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<font size="+3">Phil, WAKE UP!!!</font>


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

obviously phil doesn't want to win this series. how the hell do you put in our three worst defenders at the same time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

horrible lineup we have out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Those are the sort of basic fundamentals I'm talking about. I don't care if you are a rookie or not. That is **** you learn in high school.



When I played in high school the pg didn't pass the ball to the centers ankles 10 feet from the basket. He was coming out to set a screen, not take a jump shot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great ****ing job Phil Jackson. Great ****ing job.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> yes and that center you are refering too is Amare's *****.



4 of 5 vs Kwame? Theres more than one ***** on this team that belongs to Amare.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now Kobe is playing like a rookie. I am very close to turning this off. Cook with a retarded jumpshot and no timeout to be seen from Phil. He single-handedly losing us this game(moreso than we would anyways).


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

what does ronny have to do to get some playing time around here? play defense? get boards? hustle?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush Parker is BY FAR the biggest joke in the entire NBA. He comes into the game, Barbosa gets a wide open layup and a wide open three and we have already lost this game. Now I'm just watching to see how much we lose by.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know this rarely ever comes out from me but get Sasha Vujacic in the ****ing game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know I might be Ok with Kobe's horrific shot selection if he at least played high level defense. But this season has to be his worst on the defensive end. 

So now you got him chucking up more bricks than Anton Walker, and playing his level of defense to match.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush gets blown up again. Wonderful coaching.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, Sasha is checking in. Maybe he can do something.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

"Here is Parker watching Barbosa slice in the lane" -Kevin Harlan.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone else ever think about all those morons that were pissed at the rumor of the Lakers making a bid for Baron Davis? Yeah... That injury prone loser.. Why have him when you guy Smush and Farmar as your star PGs?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great lineup Phil.

C - Cook
PF - Lamar
SF - Evans
SG - Sasha
PG - Smush

And you wonder why we are getting outhustled? AND YOU WONDER? You are a moron Phil Jackson.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I just threw up a little when doug collins was anouncing our current line-up. is phil watching the same game?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why The **** Is This Lineup In...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha, Steve Kerr is even like.. WTF is Phil thinking with this "interesting" line up... HAHAHAHA


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

because baron is getting overpaid, and we don't have much to offer him besides odom?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jesus christ


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

"Well, Phil has a lot of confidence.. He puts a line up out there that I'd never consider putting out there on the floor, but phil has a lot of confidence."..

No Steve.. Phil is acting like a total senile moron. Don't mistake confidence for stupidity.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did I mention that Phil is a moron? This is completely his fault. What has happened to this man?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, we suck. Please, the quicker this series ends, I assure you, the less painful.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

aboslute joke. postin' up BRIAN COOK??

:clap2: good job phil. ***


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

(sigh) well here comes captain kobe to the rescue...Well come back and lose it in the fourth. Any takers in UCash?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> because baron is getting overpaid, and we don't have much to offer him besides odom?


And he is leading his team over the best team in the NBA playoffs right now..

Yeah over paid loser...

We got Kwame who earns 9 million a year to average less than 6 points per game, and 6 boards... But hey he plays good defense.. Except when it counts....

And thank god.. We made sure to give Cook his contract extension and leave Walton to be a free agent in the offseason...

Give me a break. We over pay for trash, might as well over pay for a play maker, who plays defense and is actually clutch when it matters.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team can fix their problems with Marcus Williams in the draft, Grant Hill in free agency, trading Odom for Kirilenko. Let Smush, Mihm, McKie walk. 

G - Kobe/Evans
G - Farmar/Hill
F - Walton/Radmanovic/Williams
F - Kirilenko/Turiaf
C - Bynum/Kwame


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't understand Phil, His rotation is really poor. He puts four bench players all at once.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, I will see you lads next season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Goddamn Smush. 17 points for Barbosa already? Oh dear lord.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> This team can fix their problems with Marcus Williams in the draft, Grant Hill in free agency, trading Odom for Kirilenko. Let Smush, Mihm, McKie walk.
> 
> G - Kobe/Evans
> G - Farmar/Hill
> ...



I can fix this teams problems with a high powered sniper rifle and a good spotter.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

and here comes the chuckfest. this game is out of reach. **** phil jackson.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This is what would have happened if Kobe didn't shoot in the game one. A blowout.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate the RAT. Out PGS suck that is why, they have got to play physical.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil sucks.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

My laptop has big colorful knuckle marks on the screen. Hopefully it won't cost too much to get it fixed.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I have said this many times, Phil hates Kobe, that why he is taking revenge by not letting the Lakers win, thereby it will show Kobe as failure. He doesn't care, he has nine rings and gets paid 10 million a year to just sit on the bench and screw Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks Doug, but we really don't need the excuse train. That's the main reason why dumb****s like Mitch and Jim won't make moves. INJURIES INJURIES INJURIES. I don't give a ****.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Remember when a few years ago I posted for about four months straight about how we should get Barbosa if he falls to us. Everyone was saying cook would be a solid pick. Hate to say I told you so.

Phil needs to start making adjustments and take advantage of miss matches, something regular coaches do. He needs to stop playing ****ty players just so they can get their confidence back. You do that in the regular season, but in the playoffs, this is no time for that crap.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

and now kobe doesn't even touch the ball. seriously WTF???


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well on the bright side, the Heat lost... That makes me feel good at least.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, and missed out on a chance for the lottery for this?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Remember when a few years ago I posted for about four months straight about how we should get Barbosa if he falls to us. Everyone was saying cook would be a solid pick. Hate to say I told you so.
> 
> Phil needs to start making adjustments and take advantage of miss matches, something regular coaches do. He needs to stop playing ****ty players just so they can get their confidence back. You do that in the regular season, but in the playoffs, this is no time for that crap.



I can tell you I NEVER wanted Cook. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame Brown sucks really bad. So what do you say we give him the ball inside? You're an idiot Phil.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know what Kobe is supposed to do. People say he shouldn't shoot a lot in the first half, he should pass to get his team mates involved, but this happens.
I think the only solution is to bring in new talents, if Mitch and Buss doesn't do that, it is time for the Lakers fan to stop buying tickets. That will teach that greedy sob a lesson.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** this no-hearted team. From the front office, to the coaching staff, to the players. Pathetic. Yeah, trust your teammates Kobe. Great ****ing idea.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

You know Kobe's pissed


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really don't think the Lakers can play worse or that the Suns can play better. We ****ing suck.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hmmmm Let see. Kobe gets his teammates involved....he Sun get a 20+ point lead....


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

hopeless. looks painfully similar to game 7 last year. I just can't understand the strategy. lets try to run with them? post up kwame? gawd this team sucks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would take them pounding it in to Kwame and Lamar at this point... when they did the game slowed down we got it "down" to 12...

I don't care if they miss 9 lay-ups in a row.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Scoring in the paint on the Lakers. So easy a caveman can do it!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

We will bounce back, we will take this game with single digit difference in the final minutes and loose at the end.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I haven't questioned phil jackson up until now, but this is the worst coaching job I've seen in some time. Our players suck, make no mistake, but phil is not giving us any chance to win.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This is embarrasing. Can we call it a series yet? =\

We need some major moves this off-season. No more horrible signings.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I would say we are going to get swept anyway, so Kobe shoot 100 times and break MJ's record and Wilt's record at the same time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> I haven't questioned phil jackson up until now, but this is the worst coaching job I've seen in some time. Our players suck, make no mistake, but phil is not giving us any chance to win.


No kidding. I have always given Phil the benefit of the doubt. But nobody can justify this ****. NOBODY.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil puts, Sasha, Shammond, Cook, Smush at the same time, these guys cannot beat a local high school team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At one point we had...

Shammond
Smush
Sasha
Cook
Odom

REALLY PHIL? REALLY?!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No kidding. I have always given Phil the benefit of the doubt. But nobody can justify this ****. NOBODY.


There is a way to justify this ****. Just squeeze your eyes for a couple of minutes and stare at the TV, you will find your answer.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

The Lakers point guards have got to be among the worst defensively in the history of the NBA. I'm not even joking. Jordan Farmar lets Steve Nash blow by him without a pick, there's no way this should happen.

I'm also convinced that Brian Cook is a woman. Be a girl on offense, fine, but AT LEAST use your 260 pounds on defense to knock someone down or play tough. His mere presence on an NBA court frustrates me.

Doctors say Lamar should be waking up from his coma any day now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> At one point we had...
> 
> Shammond
> Smush
> ...


I DARE anybody to justify this lineup. With an actual arguement rather than pointing at championship banners.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

and did ronny **** jenie buss? WTF??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They can't justify that lineup. It's not possible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah seriously...where the **** is Ronny Turiaf?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I DARE anybody to justify this lineup. With an actual arguement rather than pointing at championship banners.


Portland had taken it on the chin at home, losing two of three games to return to Chicago down 3-2 in the Finals. Most expected an easy triumph for the Bulls in Game 6, but after three quarters, the Trail Blazers led 79-64 and seemed ready to push the series to a seventh game. But a lineup of Pippen plus reserves Scott Williams, B.J. Armstrong, Bobby Hansen and Stacey King turned the tide, outscoring the Trail Blazers 14-2 to open the fourth quarter and cut the seemingly insurmountable lead to 81-78.

http://www.nba.com/history/season/19911992.html

Again, blame the sucky players. 

No one wants to talk about how Luke Walton, who was leading the league in 3pt percentage, looked like crap?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Like A Breath said:


> Doctors say Lamar should be waking up from his coma any day now.


they also said phil's a goner, so promote Brian shaw and we might steal a game this series


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Scoring in the paint on the Lakers. So easy a caveman can do it!



AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!:lol: :clap:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know what the analysts will say tomorrow about Kobe. Oh yes, they will say he quit on his team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this is awful. the refs suck, the lakers suck


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Did Phil put in Ronny....????


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I DARE anybody to justify this lineup. With an actual arguement rather than pointing at championship banners.


perhaps through embarrasment and torture you can build character enough to finaly be able to one day score on the suns?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

why the **** is this the first time turiaf enters the game, whos better Cook"???? Brown????

****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Daaaaaaaaaaamn. I had no idea a basketball team in the National Basketball Association could be this horrible.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I need something sharp, and fast.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turiaf just clapped after Farmar scored and that was the most energy I've seen from the team tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, farmar is a smart player. he knew bell was going to draw that charge, so he just jerked around.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> damn, farmar is a smart player. he knew bell was going to draw that charge, so he just jerked around.


jesus


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

stupid piece of **** suns are not missing at all


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers should sign me to a 10-day contract. Get me in the game, I'll foul Nash and Barbosa hard, and then they can release me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> stupid piece of **** suns are not missing at all



Yeah thats what happens when the the Lakers play no defense whatsoever.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get me a face to face meeting with Mitch. PLEASE.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The worst part if Lakers are not playing physical, they are just standing there watching guys blow by, bunch of pussies.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I need some sedatives to watch the end of this crap... I am on the verge of destroying something. 

How the players are putting up with this is beyond me... I would of committed two flagrants by now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Knock some guys down and send a message , wussies.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil with another brilliant lineup.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Suit up Kareem and Magic. Honestly, could they play any worse than this garbage?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on. I want to see some emotions, when you lose by this margin, show some anger, show some frustrations, demonstrate by playing physical.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

EDIT- Don't insult other fan bases


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

These lakers squad needs a coach with the mentality of Saddam Husein. I heard Saddam tortured his athletes when they failed to win olympics or soccer matches.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

so how about that angel game today guys?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Postgame should be interesting.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, early morning it is Milan, now it is this crap. A really hard day for a sport fan like me


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Which performance is worse? Tonight's or Game 7 of last year's playoffs?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Which performance is worse? Tonight's or Game 7 of last year's playoffs?


sign me up for that club


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

nguyen_milan said:


> Damn, early morning it is Milan, now it is this crap. A really hard day for a sport fan like me


Sorry man. 

But you aren't a AC Milan fan, right?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Sorry man.
> 
> But you aren't a AC Milan fan, right?


Dont hurt me more, do you? haha


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

so... ****.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I seriously think if they played that lineup of Banks, Rose, Polish Rifle, Burke and Thomas to start the game against our starters they still would of won.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

this SUNs team is great


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn is lamar tearing up right now? seems like he's doing so... on TNT


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> this SUNs team is great


They are OK. Until they win a championship, they are just OK.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Postgame should be interesting.


Im actually looking forward to this.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Lamar was definitely tearing up. Obviously he's not enjoying himself and he basically gave us insight into the Lakers lockerooom - it's a cluster**** in there. No leadership, no direction. Some of the blame has to go to the players, and some to Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Like A Breath said:


> Lamar was definitely tearing up. Obviously he's not enjoying himself and he basically gave us insight into the Lakers lockerooom - it's a cluster**** in there. No leadership, no direction. Some of the blame has to go to the players, and some to *Colonel Sanders*.


:lol:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Silk D said:


> I'll try to make a note about how many times kobe gets the ball off of cuts and the percentage he shoots vs. off of iso's. also, lamar's touches and how many times we post barbosa when he's in there w/ nash.


I can count on my hands how many times any of these happened. can't get much worse in game 3, I guess.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I want Kobe to shoot 100 times in games 3 and 4.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I guarantee we'll play better in Game 3...but I guess it's not that big a guarantee seeing as it's near impossible to play as bad as we did tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I couldnt pull my head out of the toilet long enough to watch the second half. Did Phil even play Vlad??


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> I couldnt pull my head out of the toilet long enough to watch the second half. Did Phil even play Vlad??


vlad was inactive for the game. he was in street clothes


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I guarantee we'll play better in Game 3...but I guess it's not that big a guarantee seeing as it's near impossible to play as bad as we did tonight.


What evidence do you have that we will play better tomorrow?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> They are OK. Until they win a championship, they are just OK.


Defense wins championships.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Theonee said:


> I want Kobe to shoot 100 times in games 3 and 4.


i think even if he made half, we'd still lose.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Oh my gawd...what a freaking terrible game. I'm surprised we made it to the playoffs the way the Lakers played last night. Down right embarassing! I sould see it now, Buss chewing out Mitch on the telephone. The ship is slowly sinking fellas, and i think this series smells like a sweep if they dont get their acts together soon!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> Oh my gawd...what a freaking terrible game. I'm surprised we made it to the playoffs the way the Lakers played last night. Down right embarassing! I sould see it now, Buss chewing out Mitch on the telephone. The ship is slowly sinking fellas, and i think this series smells like a sweep if they dont get their acts together soon!


At least if we get swept, we are going to get someone really good this offseason. At least i hope.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> What evidence do you have that we will play better tomorrow?


Well, you can't really play worse than they did.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Well, you can't really play worse than they did.


It honestly wouldnt surprize me if they did.


----------

